# 1994 Sea Ark 20 foot Pointed-nose Utility??



## satx78247 (Dec 18, 2018)

Friends,

I've been out prowling the south TX pastures again & found a 20ft Sea Ark on a Shoreline trailer, sitting in a pasture & looking "unloved", for cheap. - The hull looks like a DEEP/WIDE Jonboat with a pointed nose 

Everything has been stripped out of the hull except the console & built-in live well, though the hull itself is in good shape.

Do any of you happen to know what the big hull looked like when new?? - A photo of the original interior layout would be NICE to see.

I would also like to know what the recommended HP is.

The serial number is: SAB02520G495.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all from both of us.

yours, DarlaG & tex


----------



## whorrall (Dec 19, 2018)

satx78247 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I've been out prowling the south TX pastures again & found a 20ft Sea Ark on a Shoreline trailer, sitting in a pasture & looking "unloved", for cheap. - The hull looks like a DEEP/WIDE Jonboat with a pointed nose
> 
> ...



Pointed nose = Modified V model. It is either a 2072 or a 2060. I've got an 1872 now (which is identical in dimensions to a 2072, except 2 ft shorter), and sold my 2060 a couple of years ago, so I'm familiar. Post a pic and I can tell you pretty easily what it is, or measure the floor or beam in it, that will tell you too. You're either going to have a 6' floor, in that case it is a 2072, and it will have these specs:

Length 20 ft 1 in
Beam 95 in
Bottom 72 in
Side Depth 28 in
Transom Height 20 in
Boat Weight 775 lbs
Weight Capacity 2300 lbs
Persons Cap 11/1585
.125 Gauge Aluminum
Max HP 90 (tiller)/150 (console)

If it is a 2060, it will have a 5' floor, and it will have these specs:

Length 20 ft 1 in
Beam 82 in
Bottom 60 in
Side Depth 24 in
Transom Height 20 in
Boat Weight 700 lbs
Weight Capacity 1500 lbs
Persons Cap 7/950
.100 Gauge Aluminum
Max HP 70 (tiller)/115 (console)

The 2060 is a good boat. The 2072 on the other hand (or any other 6 foot floor Ark), is the crown jewel of Seaark's line, and is a boat built to last a lifetime. Everything on them is overbuilt and reinforced. "Unloved" doesn't matter much with these boats. As long as the welds and metal are good, you're fine.


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 19, 2018)

Spent a lot of time in an 1872, with 200hp evinrude (bow fishing).

LOVED that boat.

Unfortunately, it was borrowed and no longer have access to it. 

It was an absolute TANK.


----------



## whorrall (Dec 19, 2018)

turbotodd said:


> Spent a lot of time in an 1872, with 200hp evinrude (bow fishing).
> 
> LOVED that boat.
> 
> ...



No kiddin? You and I need to talk. I have a 200 Honda on my 1872 and I've been tweaking the setup on it. I might pick your brain for some info. I'll send you a PM as to not derail this thread.


----------



## overboard (Dec 19, 2018)

Just Google Seaark boats, their website should show different configurations and their layout. Seaark is a well built boat, can't go wrong if the hull is in decent condition.


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 19, 2018)

whorrall; All,

YEP. It evidently is a Model 2072. 
(Unless the model number has been changed since 1994.)

Now, I'm trying to get in touch with the registered owner (I'm told that he's out of state right now.), pay him, get the title/registration & start remodeling the BIG tin-boat. = This hull should be FINE for fishing large lakes/rivers & the bays on the TX coast.

Do any of you have the phone number of SEA ARK's customer service department?? - I looked for the phone number on-line & cannot find it.

I'm wondering if my current 90HP OB is enough power to push the boat at a decent rate but see NO such information on "the Worldwideweird" or if I actually need more HP.

ADDENDA: I just found the phone number (870-367-5317) & talked to a NICE lady at SEA ARK. - She says that she will send me the complete specs on the boat & believes that they still have a color brochure on the 1994 hulls too. = WOO HOO!!!

yours, tex


----------



## whorrall (Dec 19, 2018)

Tex,

I was hoping you'd say it was a 2072! Congratulations. Buy it, and don't look back. You'll likely never own a better boat.

My 1872 is very similar to the 2072, so I think performance in regard to horsepower would be a pretty close comparison.

I know what you mean but I have to chuckle because "enough power" and "decent speed" mean so many things to different people! 

I had a Honda 75 on my 1872 for 4 years. It ran great for a 75. I talked to others who had 90s who were seeing about the same speeds with their 1872s/2072s. When I bought it, it went 30 mph top speed. Once I got the motor raised up higher on the transom and got a higher pitched (17P) 3 blade aluminum prop on it, I could do about 37-38 lightly loaded. If that's enough for you, I think the 90 will be fine. That's enough speed for most people around here, more than enough honestly. Lightly loaded you'll probably see mid to high 30s, maybe low 40s if you run a jackplate and have it really light and dialed in.

I think if you put a 115 on it you'd see low 40s. That's my somewhat educated guess. A 150 would probably get you into the high 40s lightly loaded.

I run a 200 and I'm barely into the 50s. It just isn't a fast hull. More like a barge. But that's what I love about it. I hope you enjoy yours too. Post some pics! I'm stoked for you.


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 19, 2018)

Ran an 1872 with a 88 special for a little bit a while back, in diagnosing a porpoising issue. 34mph is all it would muster but again, SeArk's are built for speed, they're work boats-and GOOD ones.

The 200 would run low 50's but it was an offshore motor that had some work done to it, or that's what I was told when I bought (traded) it. It was a beast-and noisy as could be. I used to gather wild plums and apples from an island on the Arkansas river in the summers and the only way to get to the island was by boat. I'd load the 4 wheeler in the boat and take it to the island, unload, gather up a few toe sacks of fruits and then head back. Before I got that boat, I used to take two boats...one was a 1542 Duracraft, 25hp, and then a 10' no-name aluminum boat pulled by a rope behind it, loaded the 10' with fruit, drag it back to the ramp, unload it all into the truck, load the 1542 on the trailer, then manually lift the little boat onto the top of the 1542. Too much work but I was a lot younger then too. 

(870) 367-5317 is the # I have for SeArk.


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 19, 2018)

whorrall; turbotodd,

As the BIG Sea Ark will be a fishing machine for the lakes/bays, even 20-30 MPH is PLENTY for Darla/me. = We're not ever in that big of a rush to get to our fishing spot.
(I don't understand these HOT-RODDERS, who are out on the bay running 50+ MPH, as we have MANY "almost waterlogged" timbers/logs/other objects in the water & that you often cannot see until you are almost up on them.. = Hit one of those at speed & you'll "have a serious problem" for sure. = Some 4 years ago on Galveston Bay, I actually SAW a guy with a FAST speedboat, with a pair of high HP OBs, hit a submerged tree-stump at probably 60+ MPH. - Tore the transom out & down went the boat, too.)
The driver was fished out of the water & transported to an ER. - His boat was a total loss, not surprisingly.

THANKS for the info, gents.

MERRY CHRISTMAS from both of us.

yours, tex


----------



## eshaw (Dec 20, 2018)

If you can get the hull go for it. It'll make good bones that's for sure. I'd love to have a 2072 or 1872 SeaArk, that's my pinnacle boat. If you're running a 2072 I'd get a 150 for it when I could, a 90 will work in the mean time. You won't need any more unless you're going to pack a lot of weight. The draft on those boats is great and it won't take a lot to push it. They can hold a lot and if it's just you and your wife you're set. I've been looking for an aluminum deck boat which is basically going to be the same as a 2072, just a different deck configuration and finding one like you have would be perfect to start with a clean slate. I do a lot of bow fishing and those boats get a lot of weight built up in a hurry. Thought I found a good candidate in the Carolinas but the guy wanted 4K for it. It was a 95 deck boat and needed everything so that should give you some comparison as to what you're looking at for price and that included the tandem axle trailer which if it is a 2072 it should have come with. Another thing about the 2072 is it's all welded, no messing with rivets and eighth inch material.


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 20, 2018)

eshaw,

I'm wondering if a pair of 60-75HP OMC outboards would be good, inasmuch as there are LOTS of old-model but good-running 60 & 75 HP's around here, FOR CHEAP. = I already own one rebuilt 60HP Gale Sovereign that looks/runs FINE.
(Being a FAN of the GALE OBs, I'd happily buy another Sovereign & put a pair of 60HP Gales on it.)

Fwiw, the Sovereign that I have will "idle down" to near walking speed on my 16 foot ski-boat, so it would likely push the BIG Sea Ark VERY, VERY, slowly for trolling the local lakes/bays.

CHECK your mail.

yours, tex


----------



## whorrall (Dec 21, 2018)

I have about 600 lbs hanging off of the transom of my 1872 with no ill effects. I don't think it would be a problem to hang 2 3-cylinder OMC's off the back. I've seen videos of twins on other 2072s/1872s.


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 21, 2018)

whorrall,

THANK YOU for the information.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you/yours from both of us.

yours, Darla & tex


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 2, 2019)

Dear Friends,

I still do NOT have the BIG 2072, as the estate executor has NOT found the title & it may be MONTHS until she can get the probate court to issue an order to get another lawful/usable title.

What I said under my breath is: UNPRINTABLE. = My Darla said, You shouldn't say things like that."

I said, "I said nothing at all, out loud." 

She then said, "NO. But you were sure thinking it."
(She is a MIND-READER.)

yours, tex :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## surfman (Jan 3, 2019)

I would not call a pointed nose a modified V. The pointed nose was developed for the jon boat to help duck hunters maneuver the boat through flooded timber, it will glance off of a tree instead of coming to an abrupt halt. That is the only reason for the pointed nose if the bottom of the boat is basically flat.


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 3, 2019)

surfman,

THANKS for the info.

HAPPY & BLESSED NEW YEAR to you/yours.

yours, Darla & tex


----------



## surfman (Jan 4, 2019)

Same to you as well.


----------



## Samsdad1 (Jan 11, 2019)

I bought a Sea ark mcbass 170 a year and a half ago. I did the same thing by calling Sea ark and getting a brochure. I love mine but it has a 90/65 jet... I use this boat for skinny water... Also like you I had a title issue. I resolved mine finally but it was a pain in the butt... best of luck.


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 11, 2019)

Samsdad1,

FYI, I've come pretty close to giving up on the SEA ARK 2072.

yours, tex


----------



## whorrall (Jan 12, 2019)

satx78247 said:


> Samsdad1,
> 
> FYI, I've come pretty close to giving up on the SEA ARK 2072.
> 
> yours, tex



Tex,

To locate mine, I went to that searchtemptest website where you can search all of the craigslist sites at once. I specified a search radius and looked for 1872s through 2472s. I had to drive 8 hours to get the one I wanted but it was worth it.


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 12, 2019)

whorrall,

THANK YOU. = I'll go look there.
(The executor of the estate said that NOBODY at the courthouse was interested in even talking about another court order to get the title.)

My grandfather would have said that I didn't get the title because, "You weren't holding your mouth right."

yours, tex


----------



## thedude (Jan 13, 2019)

Have the executor write a bill of sale notorized and apply for a bonded title. No big deal in texas. Takes some time but you sound like a patient guy!


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 13, 2019)

the dude,

Do you happen to know how much a "bonded title" costs to get in TX??
(NOT only is it EXPENSIVE, NOT always successfully applied for & but often takes a LONG time to get a title.)

A member of our service club was quoted MORE, than the boat/motor/trailer would be worth, for a bond.

As I'm 72YO, patient though I am, I don't have forever to enjoy a boat. = In 60 days, it will likely be warm enough to get Darla out onto the bays to fish.

yours, tex


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 15, 2019)

To All,

This afternoon about 1630, I heard again from the executor of the estate. - "I'm just not interested in trying to get another court order, so that you can get the title. SORRY for the inconvenience."

So I guess that, that's that. And I've wasted a lot of hours for ZILCH, NADA, NOTHING.

yours, satx :x :x


----------



## thedude (Jan 16, 2019)

satx78247 said:


> the dude,
> 
> Do you happen to know how much a "bonded title" costs to get in TX??
> (NOT only is it EXPENSIVE, NOT always successfully applied for & but often takes a LONG time to get a title.)
> ...


Cost of the bond would likely be $100. Then 30 day notice to the title holder address on file to allow them to object. The rest is just pushing paper and phone call follow ups. 

Trust me it's not perfect but if the price right it could still be worth it. I assumed this boat was a project boat and would be a long term one! I totally get why someone would avoid the headache with the title issues. If the seller realizes this then in my opinion the price goes down and makes the deal even sweeter.


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 16, 2019)

the dude,

Fyi, the 2072 (YEP, I've confirmed what model # that the hull is.) is in GOOD shape needing only a sanding smooth/repainting, installation of the OB motor(s), new batteries, the Marine Radio, etc. = IF I could get a clean title to the boat/trailer, it could be ready to fish in 2 weeks or so. = Spring is coming SOON to south Texas!!
(I'm fully retired & have LOTS more time than $$$$.)

Fyi, a local game warden told me that the cost for a "bonded title" on the boat/trailer will be "at least 400-500 bucks & likely considerably more than that", i.e., about as much as the purchase price of the rig is.
(Around here, the insurance companies, who sell "title bonds", "get to you" in a BIG way.) = :x 

In the event that you know of a company that will write a "title bond" for anywhere near 100.oo, PLEASE share that company's name, address, website & phone #.

yours, tex


----------

